

Steve Blank's Customer Development Model - messel
http://steveblank.com/category/customer-development-manifesto/

======
incomethax
We're actually actively pursuing the model described in his book. So far, I
can say that it's already prevented us from wasting what would have been 3
months creating an application that we wouldn't have been able to sell.

------
messel
This series of posts kicks ass when it comes to genuine truthiness of
startups, venture capital, and the way businesses work. Great stuff by Steve
Blank as usual.

------
TimothyFitz
These posts are a summary-level intro to Steve's book
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976470705?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976470705?ie=UTF8&tag=timofitz-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0976470705)

~~~
zackattack
It's unethical for you to use your affiliate link without telling us.

I bought my copy of Steve Blank's book through cafepress.com, and it was $10
cheaper: $29.99 instead of Amazon's $39.99. Get it for cheaper here:
<http://www.cafepress.com/kandsranch.58024175>

~~~
TimothyFitz
I was unaware the cafepress version was $10 cheaper (I overpaid!). This book
is worth it at any price, via any link :)

